# Delonghi Prima Donna S deluxe Ecam 26.455 M steam problems.



## Cheekimonki (Jan 2, 2019)

Hi, happy new year fellow coffee lovers. Ive been a fan of the site for a while now but need some advice please.

The problem is my beloved prima Donna ECAM 26.455M has finally stopped working. I regularly descale and clean but about a 6 months ago the milk frother stopped working, it seemed to be through a lack of steam/pressure but i just continued to use the steam wand. The wand did spit and steam on occasion when a espresso was being made but i just put up with it.

Unfortunately it recently stopped even producing steam and has now got the empty circuit error code.

Is it a fix i could take on or does it need repair specialist? If so please could i ask for a good repair company near broadstairs in kent.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated as i am going cold turkey now.

Thanks


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Kent = hard water = scaled up thermoblock(s)etc. Full machine descale needed. The manual will give instructions.


----------

